# Javea Physio, Pilates, & Spanish Classes???



## highseasgypsy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm Michelle, fairly new to the area, living in Cumbre Del Sol now, but moving to Javea's Arenal area in a few weeks. I work offshore and had an accident which resulted in two herniated discs in my back and neck. I would really welcome any recommendations for good, English speaking, physiotherapists, yoga, or pilates classes in the Javea area. 

I also would love to take some Spanish classes. I've found several online but if anyone has had any good experiences they could share, that'd be great. I'd prefer group classes rather than 1 on 1 so I have the chance to meet some new people. Thank you in advance for your advise!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

highseasgypsy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Michelle, fairly new to the area, living in Cumbre Del Sol now, but moving to Javea's Arenal area in a few weeks. I work offshore and had an accident which resulted in two herniated discs in my back and neck. I would really welcome any recommendations for good, English speaking, physiotherapists, yoga, or pilates classes in the Javea area.
> 
> I also would love to take some Spanish classes. I've found several online but if anyone has had any good experiences they could share, that'd be great. I'd prefer group classes rather than 1 on 1 so I have the chance to meet some new people. Thank you in advance for your advise!



:welcome:

anyone you ask for an English-speaking Physio/massage therapist in Jávea will recommend Clive Sinclair - I'll get his number for you if you'd like it

there are several English-speaking yoga classes too - try phoning Magali on 647541034 - I think she does pilates too


Spanish lessons............ hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

highseasgypsy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Michelle, fairly new to the area, living in Cumbre Del Sol now, but moving to Javea's Arenal area in a few weeks. I work offshore and had an accident which resulted in two herniated discs in my back and neck. I would really welcome any recommendations for good, English speaking, physiotherapists, yoga, or pilates classes in the Javea area.
> 
> I also would love to take some Spanish classes. I've found several online but if anyone has had any good experiences they could share, that'd be great. I'd prefer group classes rather than 1 on 1 so I have the chance to meet some new people. Thank you in advance for your advise!


My co mod xabiachica gives spanish lessons

https://www.facebook.com/LearnAprender

Jo xxx


----------



## amolina88 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Easiest Way To Learn Spanish*

Hi Michelle :yo:

I have tried several free sites online to learn Spanish, as well as paying for private teachers, and discovered that the easiest and best way for I personally at least was to study for free at spanishdict point com, so I recommend you to try it out too. Nothing to lose by trying, as it really is free. :yo:





highseasgypsy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Michelle, fairly new to the area, living in Cumbre Del Sol now, but moving to Javea's Arenal area in a few weeks. I work offshore and had an accident which resulted in two herniated discs in my back and neck. I would really welcome any recommendations for good, English speaking, physiotherapists, yoga, or pilates classes in the Javea area.
> 
> I also would love to take some Spanish classes. I've found several online but if anyone has had any good experiences they could share, that'd be great. I'd prefer group classes rather than 1 on 1 so I have the chance to meet some new people. Thank you in advance for your advise!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

highseasgypsy said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm Michelle, fairly new to the area, living in Cumbre Del Sol now, but moving to Javea's Arenal area in a few weeks. I work offshore and had an accident which resulted in two herniated discs in my back and neck. I would really welcome any recommendations for good, English speaking, physiotherapists, yoga, or pilates classes in the Javea area.
> 
> I also would love to take some Spanish classes. I've found several online but if anyone has had any good experiences they could share, that'd be great. I'd prefer group classes rather than 1 on 1 so I have the chance to meet some new people. Thank you in advance for your advise!


Xabiachica give spanish classes in Xabia/Jávea.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Lessons sorry


----------

